# &     !

## Uspeh_88

,        .  ,       .  ,       .

----------


## derikpro

OMV Bixxol.     . .   .

----------


## Alek

330 . .  Shell Helix     200 .  ,              "",   .         .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

BP Visco 3000 SAE 10W-40 -          ,      . Visco 3000           ,        .
  BP Visco 3000 SAE 10W-40     ,          . 
 :
-       ;
-  - ,      ;
-  - ,    ;
-    ;
-      25 ;
-      ;
-   . 
-  ; 
  :
API SL/CF
ACEA A3/B3
VW 505.00
MB 229.1
 ǔ  1.97.0727 
 :
VW 500.00 
4   188,00 .  
...    -   .  180  ,    ,   ,   ......- ...   ,    ... 8-9   .        .   !!!   - !!!

----------


## kondakova21

> BP Visco 3000

   ?

----------


## MrMisha

Ipone +  ,  200 /,

----------


## zmey

3000 . (  50  ).    ,   170.  ,         .      ...

----------


## Sir_2006

Shell Ultra 5W40,     ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

, ,     ""  subaru impresa wrx sti,    :    * Motul 4100 turbolight 10w-40* 
Motul 4100 turbolight 10w-40          .
    ,  motul turbolight 4100     ,        .
           .
Motul turbolight 10w40          . 
:
ACEA A3/B4, API SL/CF
VW 501 01 / 505 00, MB 229.1
	1	82 
	4	289

----------


## vaha

> 1 82 
> 4 289

     Hirth   ,  Motul 710. 1-260.   4-  ( )     , ,  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> Hirth   ,  Motul 710. 1-260.   4-  ( )     , ,  .

  ... !    ,     *Motul*  ...  ,   ...

----------


## derikpro

*Jedi_Lee*,  Motul 4100 turbolight 10w-40 -     Subaru Impreza?        ?

----------


## zmey

,  ,     -24 (    ).     -8. (    ).      500.         ,   ?
    -     (96..),  "" ,   200 .    2107,    540 ().    180.      ,    ,     .(?) 
..      (-  3000)  ,       ( )    ()     .   ,   ,    - .

----------


## derikpro

-  .     100  .    200  2106.    -20       .

----------


## vaha

> Motul ...  ,

      ,     .

----------


## kusturica

Shell Helix Ultra 5\40 .

----------

.  㳿   ,     . ,                  .

----------


## James999

.  3000   .         .      ..    .

----------


## alexx76

6   otal)

----------


## Ihor

,   ,

----------


## kusturica

> ?   .         , ,           .    .

   , ,          .

----------


## James999

> ,   ,

       . ,  ,     .     .

----------


## Ihor

> . ,  ,     .     .

----------


## James999

> 

    ,  ,   ?

----------

> .  3000   .         .      ..    .

           㳺  
,       .  . 
      .

----------


## James999

> ?    ո -     ,  2

       -    .     

> 㳺  
> ,       .  . 
>       .

    ,     .

----------

.     -  -     - ,   31

----------

http://bmwservice.livejournal.com/83842.html

----------


## froguz

> http://bmwservice.livejournal.com/83842.html

  .           .          720 .

----------


## andy

> .           .          720 .

   -?

----------

(
     ,  4   :'(

----------


## art_b

> (
>      ,  4   :'(

        ?

----------

motul 7100 20w50 (      ,         )
    ...
   ()   -   ,   .  -    . **:

----------


## art_b

> motul 7100 20w50 (      ,         )
>     ...
>    ()   -   ,   .  -    . **:    http://pauk.org.ua/wp-content/upload...09/motul05.jpg

   ,

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> motul

  ...- ....

----------


## andy

> http://bmwservice.livejournal.com/83842.html

  .   .      .  ?

----------

-       ...

----------


## froguz

> ?

  Elf Evolution 900 SXR 5w40.    4   .       -   ,     "" .          140 .

----------

*froguz*,     5 ?        ,  4  ...

----------


## froguz

> *froguz*,     5 ?        ,  4  ...

      ,      4.    ,   .     ,   .    ,         5.   .

----------


## art_b

> ,      4.    ,   .     ,   .    ,         5.   .

    Clio Sport ?

----------


## froguz

> Clio Sport ?

  .  .

----------


## andy

> .  .

----------


## froguz

> 

      .    5      385   .   ,     -          .
     1,5 DCI ,     ,      .           .             ,    .

----------


## andy

> .    5      385   .   ,     -          .
>      1,5 DCI ,     ,      .           .             ,    .

   ,           ,   . :     .    ,            

,       , -.     . ,   ,   ""              .

----------


## froguz

> ,           ,   . :     .    ,            
> 
> ,       , -.     . ,   ,   ""              .

      ,     ,   .    90 .  ,   150     .

----------


## froguz

> ?

        ?

----------

> 

      "" .          -        .    "  -",      .
    ,      +    -   " "  .
        -      .     ""  .

----------


## andy

> ,     ,   .    90 .  ,   150     .

  , - .  , ,  60      

> "" .          -        .    "  -",      .
>     ,      +    -   " "  .
>         -      .     ""  .

    ,         ""     ,

----------


## Ihor

> *, - .  , ,  60  *    
>   ,         ""     ,

     ?

----------

